
Jason Calacanis advice to programmers that would dare quit Mahalo - staunch
http://twitter.com/Jason/status/12621363849
======
ascuttlefish
I don't know much about this guy, but this post and an earlier one--an email
exchange about a fellow giving notice/being fired--makes me think he's a right
proper douche.

~~~
iusydf
Ditto. Send 'im to David Thorne (<http://www.27bslash6.com/p2p2.html>)

------
mattm
Good. That would weed me out of the possibility of working for him, just like
I would want.

